# Starting my new career and life tomorrow



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

So I'm halfway through the electrical program at my local Technical College. Im the top of the class and started throwing my resume around to a few companies to see if I could get a bite. Low and behold, a company calls within 3 days and we set up an interview. After the hour and a half interview, they offer me to start this week. I accept, and tomorrow is the day. 
Im a little apprehensive as I've been doing landscaping for the last 10 years and have never done electrical work outside of school. They are starting me out in the shop organizing gear and items for jobs. Once I'm finished with school in May, I then start my apprenticeship. I just hope I can make a decent amount of money because I took a $7/hr paycut to do this and I'm 32 years old and have a 10 year old and a girlfriend to take care of.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

$7 an hour pay cut... when you top out as a Jman you'll be glad you took it!

Congrats and good luck. It sounds like they are gonna ease you into it, just make sure to shut up and listen. Don't assume because you are top of your class you know anything...

Humility and work ethic... You'll go far.


----------



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

Switched said:


> $7 an hour pay cut... when you top out as a Jman you'll be glad you took it!
> 
> Congrats and good luck. It sounds like they are gonna ease you into it, just make sure to shut up and listen. Don't assume because you are top of your class you know anything...
> 
> Humility and work ethic... You'll go far.


Thank you! I'm nervous that I dont know enough. I love to learn, so I'm hoping the guys I'll be working with are willing to show me the ropes. I really appreciate the advice!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Just remember , no matter what the journeymen tell you, do not eat that yellow snow! ....


----------



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> Just remember , no matter what the journeymen tell you, do not eat that yellow snow! ....


. My instructor has told us of many stories of journeyman playing pranks on apprentices. Many of them involve the apprentices tools. It'll end up a bad situation if they're screwing with my tools...


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

forgetaboudit said:


> . My instructor has told us of many stories of journeyman playing pranks on apprentices. Many of them involve the apprentices tools. It'll end up a bad situation if they're screwing with my tools...


Hahahaha... We used to screw their bags down to the floor....


----------



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

Switched said:


> Hahahaha... We used to screw their bags down to the floor....


  . Thats awesome! I dont know if I'd be mad at that one... Except I paid a pretty penny for mine.
Some of the stories I've heard involved pulling the insulation off the handle of their pliers and strippers.

But the one thing our instructor drills in our heads is to never trust ANYONE when they say the power is off. Test it no matter who says its off.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Never too early to start being a good helper, have tools and materials at the ready. Have batteries out for them, always carry a sharpie. If they pair you with a left handed j-man, make sure you grab a left handed pair of linemen pliers, that’ll impress him that you’re paying close attention to detail. Things like that and you’ll do fine.


----------



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

matt1124 said:


> Never too early to start being a good helper, have tools and materials at the ready. Have batteries out for them, always carry a sharpie. If they pair you with a left handed j-man, make sure you grab a left handed pair of linemen pliers, that’ll impress him that you’re paying close attention to detail. Things like that and you’ll do fine.


Left handed linesman... Come on. Im not that gullible. Ha.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

One of your assignments...
10 minutes before break time , you will have to go
around and take orders for McD's (or what ever is 
close by) , collect their money and go get the stuff 
for break time...this is when the mice go to play:vs_laugh:


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

> Test it no matter who says its off.


Words to live by.

Good luck with your new career.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Best of luck with the fresh start.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

forgetaboudit said:


> . My instructor has told us of many stories of journeyman playing pranks on apprentices. Many of them involve the apprentices tools. It'll end up a bad situation if they're screwing with my tools...


Agree. That's where you draw the line.
Should someone send you to get something that does not exist, stay gone for a couple hours and tell them you were looking for it.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Send you for a wire stretcher. If they had ever done that to me, I'd go home and get my wire stretcher for fencing, hand it to them and ask what else they wanted. I'm a smart a$$ that way.

Good luck and remember that you can accomplish anything you want to. If you have questions, that's what we're here for.

Tim.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Well.... It's the middle of the day and he isn't on here posting, so that's a good sign!


----------



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

John Valdes said:


> Agree. That's where you draw the line.
> Should someone send you to get something that does not exist, stay gone for a couple hours and tell them you were looking for it.


 perfect!!



canbug said:


> Send you for a wire stretcher. If they had ever done that to me, I'd go home and get my wire stretcher for fencing, hand it to them and ask what else they wanted. I'm a smart a$$ that way.
> 
> Good luck and remember that you can accomplish anything you want to. If you have questions, that's what we're here for.
> 
> Tim.


Thats a great idea  haha
Thanks, im sure ill have tons of questions



Switched said:


> Well.... It's the middle of the day and he isn't on here posting, so that's a good sign!


  It went well. Tons of safety videos and paperwork. Got a tour through the shop where I'll be reorganizing all the inventory and taking inventory. I'll also be getting jobs ready and loading and unloading trucks until I finish school and start my apprenticeship. I already got a company phone and credit card, so thats a plus they feel comfortable with me that way already! Also I'll be getting my CDL so I can drive the bucket truck. So far so good!!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

That sounds awesome! It is good to hear pleasant news!


----------



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

Since ive got a few guys here, I need to purchase a few more tools by May and one is a toolbelt... 
What are some good ones that are comfortable, and can easily store tools?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

forgetaboudit said:


> Since ive got a few guys here, I need to purchase a few more tools by May and one is a toolbelt...
> What are some good ones that are comfortable, and can easily store tools?


Apprentice... Just get an inexpensive one for now. 

I've got a nice $300.00 Occidental Leather tool belt. It is super comfortable and holds up nicely, especially since it hangs from a hook in my van 99% of its life......

I would personally invest in a nicer tool tote and a less expensive belt for now. Only put the tools in the belt you will be using for the task at hand, keeping it light, and then keep the rest in the tote.


----------



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

I bought a nice Klein tote for school that I'll use for work as well. 
Heres the tool list I need by May... Its more than will fit in the tote too...


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

What the hell is with contractors requiring their employees to supply sharpies, bits, blades.... 

I understand that some guys don't want to purchase things like cordless tools, but perishables?

HD has some nice bags that will fit all of that.


----------



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

Switched said:


> What the hell is with contractors requiring their employees to supply sharpies, bits, blades....
> 
> I understand that some guys don't want to purchase things like cordless tools, but perishables?
> 
> HD has some nice bags that will fit all of that.


Excuse my ignorance...What is HD? Only HD I know is Harley


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HD is Home Depot


----------



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

I hope I can fit all that in my Klein bag... I spent a good amount on it and hate to waste it.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I've had so many bags, belts, and tools one the last 20 years that I can't remember... Take a look at Mech D's threads... his garage has several tools stores in it.

It will hurt as an apprentice, but most of us don't regret buying tools, totes, bags, etc.... Spares!


----------



## Junky Cosmo (Mar 11, 2015)

If your going to be in a bucket-truck for safety always remember to carry your skyhooks.:wink:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

organizing materials is actually a great way to start. you will have to remember part numbers, and names to a lot of parts that you have never seen before. take the time to understand what all the parts do. Once you are able to do field work this will help you immensely when calling in orders to the supply house.


----------



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

So today I helped install an 800amp service panel and feeder panels in a new day spa. Think I'm going to love this.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

forgetaboudit said:


> So today I helped install an 800amp service panel and feeder panels in a new day spa. Think I'm going to love this.


That is a nice size there .,

Just work smart and safe.

I used to live in Wisconsin before so I am famuair with it.

800 amp service is semi common for me to deal pretty often around in Philippines. 

But if you have free time please check MechDvr Photos he have quite few good tool bags that he did use and maybe will give ya some good tips.

I would buy cheap grade tools for short while until you get confortable with that company then upgrade to better tools and equiments. 

especailly with screwdrivers.

I have one guy did asked me for lefthanded linesmans pliers and I told that guy I am both right and lefty so it dont make any differnce for me.,, but tin snips that I do drive some guys batty .,


----------



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

frenchelectrican said:


> I used to live in Wisconsin before so I am famuair with it.
> 
> I would buy cheap grade tools for short while until you get confortable with that company then upgrade to better tools and equiments.
> 
> especailly with screwdrivers.


Where in Wisconsin have you lived?

I bought all Klein tools when I needed them for school. I figured that I would need them to earn a living, so I better purchase quality tools right away.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

forgetaboudit said:


> Where in Wisconsin have you lived?
> 
> I bought all Klein tools when I needed them for school. I figured that I would need them to earn a living, so I better purchase quality tools right away.


Both Northeast and Southeast area in Wisconsin. 

ahh yah Klein tools are very good as long you keep them nice and clean. they last pretty long time.


----------



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

frenchelectrican said:


> Both Northeast and Southeast area in Wisconsin.


I'm in SE. Im in West Bend, 30 min N of Milwaukee.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

forgetaboudit said:


> I'm in SE. Im in West Bend, 30 min N of Milwaukee.


I know the area very well. I used to go thru West Bend pretty often in my old high school days ., ( 25 + years back .,, )


----------



## leohu444 (Jan 19, 2018)

Switched said:


> Well.... It's the middle of the day and he isn't on here posting, so that's a good sign!


I bet he's carry all that 12/2 bx up the 12 floor.


----------



## leohu444 (Jan 19, 2018)

forgetaboudit said:


> So today I helped install an 800amp service panel and feeder panels in a new day spa. Think I'm going to love this.


yah try and band that 250mcm to 90' hahaha. it'll be more fun when you doing 500mcm god that thing hurts like hell when you get hit by it!!


----------



## leohu444 (Jan 19, 2018)

leohu444 said:


> yah try and band that 250mcm to 90' hahaha. it'll be more fun when you doing 500mcm god that thing hurts like hell when you get hit by it!!


350mcm. 250mcm not enough hahah


----------



## SparkySparkyBoomMan (Jan 18, 2018)

Good luck OP, about to begin my own journey in this as well.


----------



## millerman2008 (Jan 18, 2018)

forgetaboudit said:


> So I'm halfway through the electrical program at my local Technical College. Im the top of the class and started throwing my resume around to a few companies to see if I could get a bite. Low and behold, a company calls within 3 days and we set up an interview. After the hour and a half interview, they offer me to start this week. I accept, and tomorrow is the day.
> Im a little apprehensive as I've been doing landscaping for the last 10 years and have never done electrical work outside of school. They are starting me out in the shop organizing gear and items for jobs. Once I'm finished with school in May, I then start my apprenticeship. I just hope I can make a decent amount of money because I took a $7/hr paycut to do this and I'm 32 years old and have a 10 year old and a girlfriend to take care of.



I started back in 98 as a 38 year old green helper in the gear room at a Disney hotel in Orlando. My first wire pull was 500 KCMIL, and those pulls went on for 8 days. It was hell, but I learned about transfer switches and generators during that time. After 7 years of field work, I took the JW District 5 test at LU 606. It was easy. Then in 2005 I hit the road and have been traveling ever since. The hot spot right now is Cali, especially NorCal. San Fran pays $66 per hour, San Jose is $60+ per hour with $16 per hour pension, and San Mateo is $57 per hour, with $14 pension. I grossed $80K in 2016 and 2017, plus I took off 6 months in each year. Most everyone I know makes over $100K per year, but that's only because of the high wages. The only real problem besides insane traffic, and very aggressive drivers is the high cost of living out here. So there you go. Just spend enough time in a non union shop and organize in. Once you go union, you never go back.


----------



## JayB240 (Jan 21, 2018)

My instant association: 
Make sure the power is off --> Blown up dikes


----------

